# Wheres Melvin Levett?



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

What happen to Melvin Levett the "helicopter"? I remember the lakers traded for him and that was one of the happiest moments for me being a laker fan then they cut him.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

I heard he's in Europe.
Someone told me Greece, but I wouldn't know how to find out for sure


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

http://bearcatnews.com/wherenow/bio.php?ID=14

here is something about him, I think it was written last summer



> 06/29/03: "With his 42-inch vertical jump, Melvin Levett thrilled University of Cincinnati basketball fans with his acrobatic dunks. He was known as The Helicopter, the Levett-ator and The Grim Leaper. He left the program in 1999 without a degree and headed off for what he hoped would be a long and financially lucrative career in the NBA. But the professional career never materialized, and Levett is back in Cincinnati, pursuing the degree he didn't get.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks


----------

